# Video Game console Wars



## Jim (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the XBOX because Of it's Live play capability, but I like the Wii because I have kids now (5 years old and 3 years old) So Im trying to decide which one I will be buying in the future. Im trying to con my wife...I mean convince her that we need a 46 inch LCD and Bose3-2-1 on the wall in the family room :mrgreen: .


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 25, 2007)

If you have kids, and it's really for them, not you, then the Nintendo is the way to go, simply because of character recognition.

Hard to find a kid who doesn't know Yoshi, Mario, etc. From what I know of them, the other consoles have more graphic capability and all, but have also read that it's not being harnessed by the developers. Kind of like a Ferrari being driven by your Grandmother 

Plus, think of the exercise they'll get jumping around with the Wii controller


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2007)

Personally I prefer the PS3. I just like the controller. I cant get my fingers used to using the X-Box one.

For the kids only though I would go with the Wii. My neighbor has one for his 8 year old and that kid jumps around for hours at a time playing a sponge bob game he has. It wears him out every time.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my xbox 360. my only down fall is that i dont have a big enough tv... the 360 is great for everything if you get the 400$ dollar one it comes with everything, including the HD aux cables 12gig hard drive, wireless remote, ethernet cable and bunch more stuff, it awesome on xbox live, i've rented movies, downloaded more games from xbox live market place. you can conect your PC to your 360 and share files, movies, music ect. 

THE wii. is great for kids, but i think if you want to play games that interest you then i recommend 360, the ps3 is great, but im all set for paying over 700 bucks for a gaming console, i know its not that huge of a difference from 400bucks(360) to 700bucks(ps3). i had the first xbox and that gaming console was awesome and it didnt let me down. Microsoft is the way to go ( in my mind)


----------



## hckystud36 (Apr 20, 2007)

my favorite is also the ps3 for the controller, but the xbox 360 has made the controller smaller and has some awesome games for it

my personal favorite is gears of war, not for kids, but tons of fun!


----------

